Ask HN: Does your team use a "programming cookbook" solutions for common tasks? - andrewstuart
======
mtmail
Even though everybody in the company is also a developer we have a set of
markdown documents for common tasks. E.g. "Customer want to upgrade from
monthly to yearly payment" or "Quarterly cost review". Mostly checklists and
links to documentation. The idea is that a new person to the team will be able
to perform tasks. Also helps us to agree on processes.

------
viraptor
What do you mean by programming cookbook?

~~~
mtmail
Probably the the style some programming books are written in, e.g.
[https://www.packtpub.com/virtualization-and-cloud/ceph-
cookb...](https://www.packtpub.com/virtualization-and-cloud/ceph-cookbook)
"100 effective recipes"

